# Ladies, need advice...thongs.



## Zatol Ugot?

OK, ladies. I am looking for some input here. My wife is not very adventurous when it comes to her attire. She has always been very conservative in that arena. Recently, we had a heart to heart discussion about what I feel is a lack of effort on her part to help in keeping the passion alive, in and out of the bedroom. To that end, she recently informed me that she was going to branch out, ditch her granny panties and try to wear an actual thong. Not the teeny tiny, lacy, silky type that is worn in the bedroom only but a garment to be worn in the everyday world. Needless to say, I was thrilled. She was showing an effort to move out of her comfort zone and do something that she thought I would appreciate. I DO believe me! But at the same time, I don't want the experience to be bad for her. For those of you that wear thongs, are there any tips, tricks, hints or suggestions you may have to ease her comfort level. Obviously, there is nothing that can be done about the physical feeling of something riding where it normally doesn't go. I guess I was hoping for some sort of feminine Jedi mind trick Any advice I can pass along to her?


----------



## ItMatters

I prefer them.

Get some good quality ones from VS- like their body collection or from Soma. Don't think ultra silky, lacey or stuff like that. Think thin microfiber, pleasing touch, good stretch and few seams. Try them on over her reg undies at the store. They cost $10+ each, you want them to fit.

The first few times I wore them I was like "I've got a wedgie" but now I never notice. Unless I wear them with jeans. Jeans need regular panties.


----------



## Zatol Ugot?

ItMatters said:


> I prefer them.
> 
> Get some good quality ones from VS- like their body collection or from Soma. Don't think ultra silky, lacey or stuff like that. Think thin microfiber, pleasing touch, good stretch and few seams. Try them on over her reg undies at the store. They cost $10+ each, you want them to fit.
> 
> The first few times I wore them I was like "I've got a wedgie" but now I never notice. Unless I wear them with jeans. Jeans need regular panties.


Just curious. Why do jeans need regular panties? What's the difference?


----------



## Created2Write

Make sure they're comfortable, and that they really fit. For a while I had the idea that they were supposed to be small as possible...NOT SO. Make sure they fit her nicely, or she won't like them. 

Also, I _love_ finding panties that mach my bras. Maybe she'll like that too?


----------



## Cosmos

I like underwear to be utterly comfortable and, whilst I don't wear granny pants, I wouldn't wear a thong. I find them not only uncomfortable, but unless a woman has a perfect figure, they can, IMO, look rather unattractive in jeans.


----------



## Created2Write

Zatol Ugot? said:


> Just curious. Why do jeans need regular panties? What's the difference?


Jeans have a seem in the crotch that can push thongs into the vajayjay. At least, that has been my experience. And a thong in the vajayjay is highly uncomfortable. 

Also, regular panties can be very sexy. Boy-short style is fun and hot, shows off some cheekage, and is more comfortable than a thong. At Frederick's of Hollywood they sell thongs and boyshort style panties that match the bras.


----------



## Created2Write

Also, lacey things itch. And irritate the skin. 

You can find some bikini-style panties that are comfortable and sexy too, so let her know that she doesn't only have to wear thongs.


----------



## StatusQuo

I've never had an issue with thongs and jeans, but my jeans aren't typically "tight" either. 

It took awhile to convince myself to even try a thong, but once I did they became my preference. 

Quality though... you can't just do the cheapies, they aren't nearly as "wearable" as the better ones.


----------



## StatusQuo

Boyshorts! Hubby seems to prefer the look of those over thongs, and they are wicked cute!


----------



## Cosmos

I still love my sexy, high leg, lacey bikini panties!


----------



## chasing_rainbows

If your wife has never worn thongs before, you may want to start with the smaller hipsters that are maybe 4 inches of material that are not quite as "fitting" as a thong.... going from "granny" to G may be a bit sudden  the "retro" look of hipsters is a hit with my H

I've attached a pic (for instructional purposes only )


----------



## CandieGirl

OK, why do jeans need regular underwear? I'm serious! Only my period requires regular underwear...the rest of the time, thong. I don't do panty lines.


----------



## StatusQuo

CandieGirl said:


> OK, why do jeans need regular underwear? I'm serious! Only my period requires regular underwear...the rest of the time, thong.


I don't know, I'm rocking the jeans and thong thing today... I've never had an issue with it.


----------



## Sbrown

Take her to VS and let her go wild. IMO thong or not quality womens under garments are a must (the right ones can make any body shape look good). Insist on a matching bra and panty set. (I have to insist, if not my wife wouldn't want to spend the money on herself)


----------



## thunderstruck

Created2Write said:


> Jeans have a seem in the crotch that can push thongs into the vajayjay.


Um, do you mind if I add this to my signature?


----------



## StatusQuo

thunderstruck said:


> Um, do you mind if I add this to my signature?


:rofl:


----------



## ItMatters

Yup- something about the crotch of my jeans give me the helluvawedgie feeling. I wear panties with jeans and skirts. Plus jeans are heavy enough for no panty lines.


----------



## Anonymous07

Created2Write said:


> Jeans have a seem in the crotch that can push thongs into the vajayjay. At least, that has been my experience. And a thong in the vajayjay is highly uncomfortable.
> 
> Also, regular panties can be very sexy. Boy-short style is fun and hot, shows off some cheekage, and is more comfortable than a thong. At Frederick's of Hollywood they sell thongs and boyshort style panties that match the bras.


:iagree:

I am not a thong woman at all and they are very uncomfortable. How would you like wearing a small article of clothing that kept riding up your crack? It's not fun. Although, with that said, I am all for the boy-short or similar type undies that are lacy and have some sex appeal. Those are comfortable and look great. My husband loves them and I feel comfortable in them. It's a win-win.


----------



## ItMatters

See, I can't stand boyshorts. They are so cute but when I try them on blech!


----------



## bkaydezz

its not going to be comfortable if she never wears them.
i rarely ever wear them.
i always wear half panites.
and those make me feel sexy.
but if my bf wanted and asked me to wear soething for him i would do it.
i used to be completely against lingerie and now i want to buy it!


----------



## jman

my wife loves the VS cheekies, its a nice in between the thong and regular bikini underwear


----------



## Zatol Ugot?

chasing_rainbows said:


> If your wife has never worn thongs before, you may want to start with the smaller hipsters that are maybe 4 inches of material that are not quite as "fitting" as a thong.... going from "granny" to G may be a bit sudden  the "retro" look of hipsters is a hit with my H
> 
> I've attached a pic (for instructional purposes only )


OK. I love these as well. I think they are HOT! And I would love to see my wife in something like this. The boy short, the tanga, the small bikini....I'm all for them. But in all seriousness, wouldn't something like this actually make the feeling of having a wedgie worse? If you have material that is covering only a part of the rump, wouldn't it make it feel like it was constantly moving upward and inward? I mean, with a thong, at least it is in there all the way and you (I'm assuming) can "get used to it". Please don't crucify me with responses. I'm truly curious.


----------



## Zatol Ugot?

jman said:


> my wife loves the VS cheekies, its a nice in between the thong and regular bikini underwear


I would like these as well....but see my post above.


----------



## Anonymous07

Zatol Ugot? said:


> OK. I love these as well. I think they are HOT! And I would love to see my wife in something like this. The boy short, the tanga, the small bikini....I'm all for them. But in all seriousness, wouldn't something like this actually make the feeling of having a wedgie worse? If you have material that is covering only a part of the rump, wouldn't it make it feel like it was constantly moving upward and inward? I mean, with a thong, at least it is in there all the way and you (I'm assuming) can "get used to it". Please don't crucify me with responses. I'm truly curious.


I like to have at least some 'coverage' and avoid "butt floss" at all cost. lol. The cheekies are comfortable and I've never had any issue of them riding up where they don't belong.


----------



## chasing_rainbows

Zatol Ugot? said:


> OK. I love these as well. I think they are HOT! And I would love to see my wife in something like this. The boy short, the tanga, the small bikini....I'm all for them. But in all seriousness, wouldn't something like this actually make the feeling of having a wedgie worse? If you have material that is covering only a part of the rump, wouldn't it make it feel like it was constantly moving upward and inward? I mean, *with a thong, at least it is in there all the way* and you (I'm assuming) can "get used to it". Please don't crucify me with responses. I'm truly curious.


:lolrecisely
I guess for me the hipsters don't really travel so much, they have a wider crotch that prevents the, shall we say, abrasive nature of stitching/lace in the crotch of the panties

There are some VS thongs I do really like that have a t-back and gold ring to attach the three pieces of what I think is really only soft elastic (1/4 in wide at the most) and it's like not wearing underwear it's so small. Those are probably the "novelty" undies, but I wear them often. Sorry, couldn't find a pic of those for clarification

p.s. no crucifying anyone for questions about panties, we obviously have our favorite panties here and are glad to share our opinions


----------



## geek down

Guy here....

Wife used to wear the most granniest of granny panties....she switched to boy shorts because she couldn't get over the thong wedgie..even though she only wore one for about 5 minutes...

I LOVED her in boyshorts...Just boyshorts and nothing else was the sexiest I've ever seen her...


----------



## Lenny

Go the thong any day, I have been wearing them for years, the problem with panties is that the ride up your crack anyway and all that fabric there is very uncomfortable, a good thong isnt even noticeable, should be very comfy and feel like you are wearing nothing at all!


----------



## StatusQuo

Lenny said:


> Go the thong any day, I have been wearing them for years, the problem with panties is that the ride up your crack anyway and all that fabric there is very uncomfortable, a good thong isnt even noticeable, should be very comfy and feel like you are wearing nothing at all!


:iagree:


----------



## jman

Zatol Ugot? said:


> I would like these as well....but see my post above.


a very subjective topic, every single woman is going to have a different opinion on how each type of underwear feels on her body

personally, I think the thong and cheekies are sexiest of the bunch...and i'm glad I get to see one of the two worn on a regular basis, ha


----------



## karma*girl

The one thing I look for when buying thongs is a thin string up the back- for me anyways, the thinner & softer, the better. That way, you cannot even feel it- very comfortable. But no lacey stuff up that part- too itchy & uncomfortable...stretchy is also very good, thin, stretchy material. 
And everyone's right- if she's just starting out, they'll feel odd at first. It takes a little while to acclimate to a new sensation, (your butt cheeks hanging out!) 
But she will..hope u both enjoy! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zatol Ugot?

Thanks everyone for all the feedback! We'll see how it goes. I have one other question. Maybe TMI but here goes...being a guy, I just don't know these things. In addition to never wearing a thong, my wife always makes sure that she is "prepared" for any eventuality regarding her monthly cycle. And by that I mean that she is always wearing something. Is is possible to wear something like that (no tampons) with a thong?


----------



## StatusQuo

Zatol Ugot? said:


> Thanks everyone for all the feedback! We'll see how it goes. I have one other question. Maybe TMI but here goes...being a guy, I just don't know these things. In addition to never wearing a thong, my wife always makes sure that she is "prepared" for any eventuality regarding her monthly cycle. And by that I mean that she is always wearing something. Is is possible to wear something like that (no tampons) with a thong?


They do make "thong shaped" pantyliners.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded

I know alot of people have suggested VS. I don't know your wife's size but unless she is say a size 14 or smaller don't go to VS. It is really not the place for bigger curvier girls. It will only depress her.

And really for most of their stuff a size 14 is pushing it. More like 10 or less..


----------



## Zatol Ugot?

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I know alot of people have suggested VS. I don't know your wife's size but unless she is say a size 14 or smaller don't go to VS. It is really not the place for bigger curvier girls. It will only depress her.
> 
> And really for most of their stuff a size 14 is pushing it. More like 10 or less..


Like many women, she is a mix. She's about an 8 up top and a 10 or 12 (depending on the clothing type) down below. She is curvy...and I like that. She has actually shopped at VS before, mostly for bras. When you use the VS credit card, they will send you a card in the mail every so often to come in to get a free panty (restricted selection and with the hopes that you will buy something else). She has gone in and gotten about 5 or 6 of the free panties. Mainly cute hip huggers or something similar. Most are still sitting in her dresser with the tags on them.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded

Zatol Ugot? said:


> Like many women, she is a mix. She's about an 8 up top and a 10 or 12 (depending on the clothing type) down below. She is curvy...and I like that. She has actually shopped at VS before, mostly for bras. When you use the VS credit card, they will send you a card in the mail every so often to come in to get a free panty (restricted selection and with the hopes that you will buy something else). She has gone in and gotten about 5 or 6 of the free panties. Mainly cute hip huggers or something similar. Most are still sitting in her dresser with the tags on them.


Then she shouldn't have an issue finding some there that fit. I have been heavier before and been through the disappointment of wanting to wear some of their stuff and wasn't able to.

Just putting this out there. Isn't it funny how sexy undergarments is part of our (women) duty of providing sexual excitement? LOL Not just the what we wear, it's what we wear under what we wear too!


----------



## Zatol Ugot?

HopelesslyJaded said:


> Just putting this out there. Isn't it funny how sexy undergarments is part of our (women) duty of providing sexual excitement? LOL Not just the what we wear, it's what we wear under what we wear too!


You're right. Sometimes it doesn't seem fair...but most men are visual and this is what turns them on. Make up, high heels, way too expensive hair cuts, all to make the woman attractive to males. 
If it is any consolation, when I originally suggested her wearing a thong (years ago), she came back with "why don't you try wearing something that makes you feel uncomfortable?" My response to that was "If I knew that you would get as turned on as I do with visual stimulation like that, I would wear a thong with barbed wire on it just for you." And I would too.


----------



## StatusQuo

Zatol Ugot?

:rofl: I *JUST* figured out your username! :rofl: I'm a little dense sometimes! 

Carry on.


----------



## Zatol Ugot?

StatusQuo said:


> Zatol Ugot?
> 
> :rofl: I *JUST* figured out your username! :rofl: I'm a little dense sometimes!
> 
> Carry on.


Glad I could brighten your day a bit!


----------



## WorkingOnMe

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I know alot of people have suggested VS. I don't know your wife's size but unless she is say a size 14 or smaller don't go to VS. It is really not the place for bigger curvier girls. It will only depress her.
> 
> And really for most of their stuff a size 14 is pushing it. More like 10 or less..


My wife wears size 6 jeans and a size 8 dress and VS depresses her. She claims you have to be a size 3 and flat chested to shop there.


----------



## Dad&Hubby

StatusQuo said:


> Boyshorts! Hubby seems to prefer the look of those over thongs, and they are wicked cute!


1000% agree. My wife has a couple thongs but they're for play only. She wears tight boyshorts and I find those 100 TIMES sexier.

They you can see the same shape etc, but that little bit of cover up gives more anticipation. I just LOVE them. Plus when she's doing a little lap dance for me and bends over...same effect as a thong. Nothing better in my book.

Except her pearl thongs.(the between the legs section is a pearl necklace)...but that's very different and I like to use for fun....


----------



## HopelesslyJaded

WorkingOnMe said:


> My wife wears size 6 jeans and a size 8 dress and VS depresses her. She claims you have to be a size 3 and flat chested to shop there.


I have a friend that is about a 6 and I went with her and saw her try on a size XL nightie and it was not loose! Since I picked up exercising regularly a few years ago my boobs are now small enough I can probably get a bra there. (Well I could before if I wanted to only order online OR if I only wanted white, black or cream colored bras in the store. ONE DRAWER with my size in the whole store!)


----------



## jman

WorkingOnMe said:


> My wife wears size 6 jeans and a size 8 dress and VS depresses her. She claims you have to be a size 3 and flat chested to shop there.


agreed about the flat chested part, I can never ever buy her bra-related lingerie there as the wife's 32-D/DD chest would be pushed out to oblivion by their super padded bras

but their cheekies are a home run!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Go with boyshorts. Nothing sexier and it leaves a little to the imagination.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

WorkingOnMe said:


> My wife wears size 6 jeans and a size 8 dress and VS depresses her. She claims you have to be a size 3 and flat chested to shop there.


Tell her that she can go to a specialty non-chain lingerie store, actually purchase quality items instead of bras that fall apart after 10 uses and sales ladies that are nice, friendly and helpful. It will cost a bit more but you sure get what you pay for. The last time I shopped at VS was when I was 26 and spent $25 on a bra that had the underwire pop out during it's first use.


----------



## Nala051

I wear thongs when I have to, but I prefer cheekies!


----------



## Writer

I have thongs, but I prefer my boyshorts. I will tell you that it's more comfortable if the string is barely there. I find it the smaller the string, the more comfortable the thong.


----------



## that_girl

DON"T get them too small. omg. She'll be in pain and picking her butt all day. NOT cute in the workplace...or anyplace. LOL.


I dont' wear them to work because I can't pick my butt in my classroom. Ew.


----------



## heartsdelight

WorkingOnMe said:


> My wife wears size 6 jeans and a size 8 dress and VS depresses her. She claims you have to be a size 3 and flat chested to shop there.


They do make DD bras (which I wear) in band sizes you usually find DDers in (36 or bigger). Anyone with a 34DD or a smaller band/bigger cup than that is going to struggle (my sister wears a 34DDD and has to order everything online). Whenever I can get a VS bra (as in when they are on sale) I do. Usually I just order one online where they often have more size and color options. I also love their underwear and wear a large in it (size 10 pants). While their models are sticks, often their sales people aren't, and I like that.

In regards to the OP, I hate thongs. I tried them for a year when I was single and my friend made it seem like my (barely noticeable) panty lines would scare off any boy. Nowadays I avoid them at all costs. I'd rather get some normal panties with a cute print/pattern/nice material, boy shorts, or the lovely cheekies. I just don't want something wedged in my butt. I say, if she gives them a shot and doesn't like them, find something else. There was some allure, but not enough to keep me hooked, but obviously other women here disagree. But let it be her choice. There are a lot of underwear options and you don't want her to be resentful that her butt itches all day because you want her to be sexier.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

My wife is 34ddd. She does seem to find them at Nordstrom.


----------



## heartsdelight

No Nordstrom by my sister but thanks for the tip.


----------



## mel123

To the OP, you should set the example and wear a thong for her first. So you can see how it feels up your crack.. I don't think I could handle a wedgie all day myself.... But I do think they would be fun for play time....Hmm second thought maybe Ill get my wife some.


----------



## that_girl

I hate VS bras. They make my boobs look pointy. Ew!


----------



## heartsbeating

StatusQuo said:


> I don't know, I'm rocking the jeans and thong thing today... *I've never had an issue with it*.


Ditto.... I prefer to wear them with jeans or suit/fitted pants, actually that's pretty much the only time I do wear them. No lines showing through clothes and I think they're comfortable. 

To the OP - I hope your wife enjoys trying something new!


----------



## Sbrown

jman said:


> agreed about the flat chested part, I can never ever buy her bra-related lingerie there as the wife's 32-D/DD chest would be pushed out to oblivion by their super padded bras
> 
> but their cheekies are a home run!


Hmm, my wife is a dd, (no idea what her pant size is) and she LOVES to shop there, says they have the best bras. 

Is it odd that I know her bra size and not her pant size is? LOL guess that just shows what has my attention...lol although she does have a sweet a$$!


----------



## Jellybeans

The right size, material, comfort. It's just like anything else you wear but even more sensitive cause it's so close to your ... privates.


----------



## jman

Sbrown said:


> Hmm, my wife is a dd, (no idea what her pant size is) and she LOVES to shop there, says they have the best bras.
> 
> Is it odd that I know her bra size and not her pant size is? LOL guess that just shows what has my attention...lol although she does have a sweet a$$!


it's not that VS doesn't have nice bras, they just don't fit right for my wife. She is very narrow in the middle but she has alot/dense breast tissue, hence, the D/DD cup size (according to Nordstrom anyway) which makes even less sense to me because she's a runner and they have shrunk slightly over the years

she's a 2-4 on the bottom, cheekies are right in her wheelhouse (even though I would love to see a thong worn, hell, i'd wear one if she would too LOL)


----------



## Created2Write

thunderstruck said:


> Um, do you mind if I add this to my signature?


Nope.


----------



## Created2Write

WorkingOnMe said:


> My wife wears size 6 jeans and a size 8 dress and VS depresses her. She claims you have to be a size 3 and flat chested to shop there.


Frederick's of Hollywood is the place! They''re cheaper than VS, and they have awesome selections. I'm a 34DDD and I found my bra size there easy.


----------



## Created2Write

I went to VS to have my chest measured, and they measured me wrong. Fredericks of Hollywood measured me right. I'll never shop at VS for as long as I live.


----------



## Starstarfish

Soma also has some nice bras, they carry DD/DDD and have matching panties in lots of nice styles, including thongs. 

Also, as it isn't as much as a "shop around/hang out" spot for the teen crowd like VS can be, so it can make shopping there less embarrassing, if that's an issue.

I agree though - wherever she ends up deciding, make sure it's a quality shop (meaning a bit pricey) not - out of the 5/$10 bin at Target. Not only for comfort, but - those things never last, they rip, the lace comes off, you get exactly what you pay for, the same with bras. Cheap bras/panties are awful.


----------

